
SQL Server Error Handling Gotchas - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2016/12/31/sql-server-error-handling-gotchas/
======
nielsb
Error handling in SQL Server, how hard can it be? Quite hard as it turns out
...

~~~
some_user54
If you want to trully know how thing works I suggest great blog:

[http://sommarskog.se/error_handling/Part1.html](http://sommarskog.se/error_handling/Part1.html)
[http://sommarskog.se/error_handling/Part2.html](http://sommarskog.se/error_handling/Part2.html)
[http://sommarskog.se/error_handling/Part3.html](http://sommarskog.se/error_handling/Part3.html)

More than 100 pages of technical knowledge.

And presentation:
[http://www.sommarskog.se/present/WhenThingsGoWrong%20(SQLSat...](http://www.sommarskog.se/present/WhenThingsGoWrong%20\(SQLSat%20706\).zip)

